# Redirect recommended on old page



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Uh, as a suggestion, since the old www.dbstalk.com pointed to the roadrunner page, you may want to put up a redirect on that page back to this forum. I had the old RR bookmarked, and was wondering why the forum wasn't coming up at home....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion. I noticed that little oversite last night and fixed it. The old RR page is now a re-direct page.


----------

